# Brauche Crash-Kurs bezüglich Angelboot...



## evader (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, vielleicht seit ihr so gnädig und könnt mir viele Stunden Recherche ersparen |wavey:

Ich und ein guter Kollege habe uns überlegt ein Boot anzuschaffen, wer hätte es gedacht zum angeln #6

Wir haben an ein "normales" 2-3 Personen "Ruderboot" (ca. 800-1000€) gedacht, das wir mit einem kleinen E-Motor ausstatten wollten. Folgende Fragen entstehen nun dabei:

1.) Braucht man bei einem 3KW starken E-Antrieb einen Führerschein dafür? 

2.) Müssen Versicherungen abgeschlossen werden, wenn ja, was kosten sie ungefähr im Jahr?

3.) Muss man das ganze beim Stadtamt o. ä. anmelden?

4.) Da wir das Boot am Wasser haben wollten, kann mir jemand ggf. sagen was ein Abstellplatz für so ein Boot kostet? Es gibt da paar Bootsvereine wo wir es abstellen wollten, habe da noch keinen Kontakt mit denen gehabt. Das ganze liegt an einem kleinen Kanal den wir auch befischen wollen und von dem wir aus fast überall hinfahren könnten...

Falls jemand nen groben Preis nennen könnte, weil er selbst so ein Boot irgendwo beim Verein oder so stehen hat, wäre das super...

Fragen über Fragen, aber bevor ich und mein Kollege weiter von einem Angelboot schwärmen, sollten diese Fragen für uns geklärt sein. Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir die Fragen beantworten könntet, besten Dank im Vorraus!

MfG Adrian


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brauche Crash-Kurs bezüglich Angelboot...*

zu 1 nein
zu 2 besser ist es wenn der Kahn mal kippt landet die Batterie im Wasser was dann?
zu 3 über 2ps muss eine reg.nr ans Boot und ins Boot Name mit Adresse falls es gestohlen wird und die Diebe zufällig gefasst werden und sie sich rausreden wollen ist meins
bei uns im verein kostet ein trockenstand 5.- im Monat als Angelboot...aber im allgemeinen bis 50.- im Monat
Einen E Motor würde ich dir nicht empfehlen denn der Wirkungskreis ist zu klein...besorgt euch ein vernünftiges Boot was kippstabil ist auch wenn s teurer ist und dann bis 15 PS sind jetzt Führerscheinfrei habe ich gehört.


----------



## evader (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brauche Crash-Kurs bezüglich Angelboot...*

Wir wollten ein sowas in der Art: Bild Verbrennungsmotor ist zu teuer und zu "oversize" für die kleinen Kanäle die wir befischen wollen.

Bin KfZ Mechatroniker und komme für fast 0€ an 70Ah 12V Batterien die noch relativ gut sind 2 davon und wir sind gute 4 Stunden unterwegs bzw. mit Antriebspausen den ganzen Tag...

Danke für die Beantwortung der Fragen, haben mich schon weiter gebracht...


----------



## allegoric (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brauche Crash-Kurs bezüglich Angelboot...*

Wenn du mit 12 V Batterien diese aus den KFZ meinst (in Anspielung auf deinen Beruf) dann sind das aber Starterbatterien und für Tiefentladung nicht wirklich geeignet...von der Kippsicherheit ganz zu schweigen. Ich kenne kaum jemanden, der in sein KFZ AGM oder Gel Batterien einbaut.


----------



## evader (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brauche Crash-Kurs bezüglich Angelboot...*

Selten aber man kommt dadran... zur not aus alten Rollstühlen, Gabelstapler usw. sie müssen nicht mehr 100% tig da sie keine hohen Ströme mehr liefern müssen...


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brauche Crash-Kurs bezüglich Angelboot...*

bitte auch erst mal prüfen ob die kanäle da bei euch mit e-motor befischt werden dürfen... hier nämlich z.b. nicht!

zum anderen sind die wartelisten für solche bootsplätze (wenn nötig, in viele gewässer darf man auch slippen) oft rar... also zumindest bei uns. also am besten erst mal fragen bevor ihr in einen verein eintretet


----------



## magut (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brauche Crash-Kurs bezüglich Angelboot...*

ich denk du hast irgendwo einen Rechenfehler drinnen:m

ein 3000 Watt Motor (wie du beschreibst) ist Minimum 24 Volt --eher 36 oder 48 Volt Ausführung. Wenn du da mit 70 AH Batterien klar kommen willst ist euer Boot mit Batterien voll und ihr habt keinen Platz mehr|bigeyes

bei uns fährt alles elektrisch daher kannst mir ein wenig Vertrauen schenken was das betrifft.

3 KW bei 24 Volt max Stromaufnahme 125 Aph  
die Blei Akkus max. zu 60% entladen sonst kaputt--weiter kannst selber rechnen
l.G.
Mario


----------



## Tommes63 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brauche Crash-Kurs bezüglich Angelboot...*

Thema Batterien mal weggelassen, habt ihr einen Plan was son 3kw E Motor kostet? Ich Schätze solche Leistungen bringen nur die Torqeedos. Da is man schnell bei 1500 €. Für die Hälfte kriegt man einen 2,5 PS Benziner (alles Neupreise gebraucht vlt. billiger).


----------



## magut (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brauche Crash-Kurs bezüglich Angelboot...*

da kannst das doppelte rechnen  
gibt ganz wenige Marken die Motoren in dieser Stärke produzieren (Accumot, Kräutler, Aquamot, und eine ungarische Firma Name???)
ich hab einen Minnkotta EM 80 mit ca. 1400 watt und den kann ich absolut nicht empfehlen.
wenn möglich ein Benziner und einen kleinen 12V Motor dazu währ meine Empfehlung.
l.G.
Mario


----------



## HD4ever (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brauche Crash-Kurs bezüglich Angelboot...*

wie issn *das* hier im boote-forum ?


----------

